# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Институт Бхактиведанты >  Б. Коэн. Цикличность времени. 17.04.2021

## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Он-лайн Конференция "Про науку" 17.04.2021.

Б. Коэн. Цикличность времени. (в конце обрыв записи).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FH5L...uJnF8l&index=2

----------

